# Diarrhea when i get nervous/new things? ruining my life lol



## smm13

Hi i ran across this board last night and thought i'd sign up...i've had it up to here with my diarrhea issues lately and i need to figure out what the deal is.So im 27 y/o female...this all started probably 3-4 years ago i guess. When i go somewhere or try something new, 97% of the time, i'll get diarreah. whether it be before we leave the house, while we're on our way or when we get to our location. (i hate trying to find places to go while traveling, thats a whole other argument im sure you guys can relate to having a significant other who can totally shut off their bowels/bladder on demand, all day)Some of the biggest triggers seem to be...Going to the mall (i have no idea why that causes this, im not scared of the mall)Going to the Dentist/Dr.Going to ride our 4wheelers (ALWAYS happens on the way to, and at the 4wheeler place--im not afriad of the 4wheelers, it immediately stops once i get on the atv...)Going to a theme park (i do not like rollercoasters and sometimes friends pressure me to get on one so maybe i fear that)Going to a party at a friends house (been there 50 times, dont understand why it woudl be scary)AIRPLANES (this is probably the worst...im basically getting the urge super bad when we pull into the parking garage, there's never bathrooms at the checkin counters so im usually dying in line, and at the gate, i'm usually in the bathroom the whole time until boarding-- it immediately stops once i get on the plane)Each time, i try to treat it with immodium ADs or the chewables are my newest thing. I've tried to "PRE-TREAT" it by taking one in advance of when i KNOW im going to get it but that doesnt seem to work, i will still get it. The worst part is that I don't even have to be doing these activities...I can be asked "hey do you want to go ride the atvs on saturday" and i will get diareah just thinking about it. I can literally work myself up over just hearing the words mentioned. I dont understand what the issues is. My mom always used to say when i was little i didn't have "fear" i had "fear of the fear"...fear that i was going to get afraid of something ....maybe shes right--because im not afriad of anything i mentioned, i just get sick over it. i've read stress can cause it--well im highly stressed, i run my own business so it's pretty stressful here but all of the things that cause me to "go" are things that are supposed to be non-stressful---releases---fun....So in closing, i dont have health insurance or i woudl have seen a Dr. already, but i have saw where some of you had mentioned a pill that is supposed to help in situations where you know you're going to get the poo's beforehand. if thats something i can mention to a Dr maybe that will make my $$$$$ Dr visit worth it more than running tests, etc. I'd love to go on a cruise vacation and go snorkeling and all kinda great stuff, but i just know i'll ruin it by having to go to the bathroom. i cant keep carrying a jar of immodiums in my purse.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi and welcome to the BB - You sound like you have the typical mind-gut aspect of IBS - I had this too - even just the thought of having to leave the house, and instant D. Take a peek at my story below - I came to this BB in 2000 just like you, and was at my wit's end - After taking tons of Imodium, and every possible medication for IBS for about 17 years, and getting worse each year, I found out about the clinical research done for IBS with clinical hypnotherapy - many people on this BB have been helped with it - especially for the very thing you describe - it doesnt help everyone, but for most folks who try it, it has been very helpful to them - Please read my links below for more info - or you can look at www.ibscds.com or even call 877-898-2539 for info if you wish on the IBS Audio Program 100 which is the protocol people discuss the most here. The great thing is that it also comes with support if needed and has helped people for over 10 years now. There are lots of stories of feedback from people who have been helped - Take care and just know there is hope for your situation -


----------



## poorlyem

Hi there smm,i'm really sorry for your situation and wish I could help. Unfortunately I don't know what to suggest as i'm still new to all this. But just to let you know this exact same thing happens to me, you are not alone! It's like I know I'm going to get nervous about something and then get D and I get nervous about being nervous. I also get it when i'm excited. Which is really annoying cause generally the best moments in life involve excitement and being nervous.


----------



## Jackmat

Treating the symptoms is okay, but identifying the cause is much better. It is definitely a mind-gut issue as Marilyn is suggesting.You have to uncondition yourself. At the present moment you are conditioned to expect to go to the toilet when you go to the airport. There is nothing wrong with your gut. This whole thing is being orchestrated by your subconscious mind.If you want further information look up John Sarno and his work on TMS (Tension myositis syndrome). Jackmat


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS?

my biggest trigger is mind/gut related for sure. Diet does play a role with me but social anxiety and fear of being away from home does trigger my symptoms. it drives me crazy. Doctors wanted to put me on all sorts of meds to sedate me but i refuse that. Living in the NYC metro area traffic can be brutal and that is one of my fears being stuck on a bridge and i have to go. I actually cant put myself in those situations often it makes me nuts.10 years ago i went for hypnotherapy by a specialist in phobias in NY. The guy puts you under for about an hour or so. I did notice my IBS was much better but in 10 years my life has changed dramaticaly along with stress and lifestyle.Now that i recognize this i need to stop putting off calling him maybe for another updated session.if your in NY and want his information send me a PM.


----------



## Jackmat

Before you consult a hypnotherapist pick up John Sarno's book (refer to my other posts).The book changed my life.Jackmat


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

I highly recommend reading the book,_ Full Catastrophe Living_, by Dr. Jon Kabat-Zinn. The 8-week meditation practice he discusses in this book is very helpful in getting the mind/gut reaction under control and something you can do in the privacy of your own home for only the cost of his book. Good luck,Elizabeth


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Wow, you are getting a lot of great helpful ideas here! Just wanted to pop in and mention this so you don't get too confused with all these great suggestions. For mind-gut therapies - for books and active cognitive behavioral therapy, you are bringing the IBS thoughts into your mind and then actively thinking of ways to "re-think" those connections and many people have found these to be very helpful, especially when actively dealing with the situations that bring on an attack.Hypnotherapy, on the other hand, does not require any active cognitive thinking, but happens on the subconscious level - you dont take part on a conscious level, so these are different mind-gut approaches. Most people need to find their own way as nothing works for everyone in the same way. Many people have had great results with meditation, or also with CBT. And hypnotherapy has had a very good track record as well, with quite a bit of positive feedback on this and other forums, with 20 years of clinical researched studies to back the method - but the protocol (if you see a personal therapist) needs to be gut-directed or gut-specific. Both methods take time, and it is a matter of what you think would work best for your personal needs! Hope this helped clarify a bit - take care.


----------



## jasonibs9

well first of all you have to pat yourself on the back because you are handling all this 10 x better then most that don't know what's happening. The good thing is you are still doing all those events that you describe and aren't cancelling. The more you continue to go and do them , the more desensitized you'll become. And yes , you've been to your friends parties 50 times but when you have this weird thing come on , it creates a whole new scenario. I recently got that way about going to my grandparents house because normally i'd go over there in years past and my grandma would give me a whole bunch of food to eat and I'd enjoy it all. Now before going over there I get sick to my stomach because I know they'll be dissappointed if I don't eat. I then get really sad and wind up leaving their place early. after that the depression sets in when I get back home. I feel like time is running out with them because I back out of good times with them because of the stomach issues.


----------



## Apple Girl

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I am 32 years old and have had the same problem for quite a few years now. At first I was taking Immodium constantly. It was the only thing that gave me ease, knowing I wouldn't have diarrhea. Most recently, I have quit eating dairy and started taking Acidophils. It is hard for people to understand. The last few months, probably since after Christmas have been MUCH better. I know this sounds stupid but I have gotten my confidence back to go out of the house. I was the same way. I worry about worrying. The first thing I do when I go somewhere new is find the bathroom. Then I worry about the bathroom. I now carry a small Lysol spray in my purse. Noone understands and thinks it all in your head. Ya - There is nothing I want to do more than take a #### in some skanky gas station bathroom while I am on my way to the mall. Coming from someone who can relate 110%, try taking Acidophilus with every meal as I have read of other positive effects it has on your digestive track and nerves. Flying is the worst for me. I think the fear is of having to use the airplane bathroom. I have also changed my mindset to try to be less stressed out and try to not worry about everything. Its tough to do, but yoga breathing seems to help. I also take homeopathic pills for diarrhea when I feel it setting it. Good luck and let me know if you come up with a magic cure!!!


----------



## jasonibs9

smm , very good description . You really laid it out there so I can understand clearly what you are going through. I too get freaked out often when people ask if I want to do something and then I open my big mouth and commit then 5 seconds later my stomach is turning because of my decision. Besides that , I'm currently dealing with issues because my wife just booked a week stay in Hawaii but I'm a nervous wreck about the flight. I've been there twice in the past 3 yrs. and the first time , 2 hrs into the flight , I got an IBS episode . Frantic feelings came over me , I wanted off the plane now , my heart was racing , I was hot all over , felt like I was going to vomit , just your worst nightmare when everyone is so close to you.. Then once I got to the hotel in hawaii , she wanted to go do stuff but I had fatigue from emptying my entire system on the plane's bathroom. It took me 48hrs before I could be remotely interested in eating food or being excited about going anywhere outside of the room. So here I am , 90 days away from going on another 5 hr flight and I'm having issues.. you are not alone.Jason


----------



## svenjs

Just came across this, and I don't even have enough time to respond. For the past 12 years, I have had IBS-D, or whatever you want to call it. It has taken over my life, and I have tried everything, even a botched gall bladder surgery that wasn't the issue. My problems started after I had a hysterectomy at the age of 48. I used to get extremely anxious if someone at work stopped me to talk, or if I was in a store, especially doing something like looking at greeting cards. I couldn't stay any place too long. It was huge for me to get through a haircut without having to run to the bathroom. Or the dentist, or anywhere I had to sit still. I would start ruminating, and then sure enough, my stomach would follow. I literally panicked (had to take anxiety meds) if I went on a plane. On a couple of occasions, I actually had accidents. Which was the most humiliating thing of my life. I couldn't even make it 13 miles to work without having to stop at Target or somewhere. I have tried the hypnosis CD's, I actually paid $400 for the Anxiety & Stress program, I've been to numerous docs and shrinks, and no one seems to be able to help. I have tried meditation, but have to admit I fall off the wagon too often. I have been a bundle of nerves all these years, and end up staying home more often than I would like. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat, although I have tried eliminating everything, supplements, everything imaginable. Whenever I think I'm getting a handle on it, it seems to come back. I find the best thing for me to do is just take Imodium every day. It's a chicken/egg situation, because you can't tell which starts first, the stomach or the nervousness (in your head). I am just really sick and tired of having to pay this much attention to this. I thought having the gall bladder out might fix it, but it didn't. I've spent so much money and effort trying to resolve this, but nothing works.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

If the IBS hypnosis CDs you are referring to is the IBS Audio Program, please call 877-898-2539 or go to the contact page on healthyaudio.com for some support. Interestingly enough, like you, I have had gallbladder and hysterectomy (two - uterus and ovaries) surgeries. Read my journey below for my story - but there IS hope and I may be able to help you. No worries if not, but I do speak to people all over who have stories very similar to yours. Take care.


----------



## TVgirl

You dont necessarily have to fear where your going or what your doing. I think the bigger thing is that you are going to go somewhere or do something so you FEAR the diarrhea itself and that fear causes it. Diarrhea causes the fear and fear causes the diarrhea!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

TV - you are SO right! Before I had IBS I traveled anywhere at anytime without a thought! When I first got IBS, I still did, but as the epsiodes became more frequent and more severe, that was what caused the fear and anxiety and worry! Take a look at the video below - it explains that fear-worry-anxiety - IBS attack - cycle - the brain-gut connection. It is real and I do believe (at least in my own case and most folks I talk to) that the IBS came first - and as a result of that, then the worry came. Certainly there are those that have anxiety or fear first, and as a result of that, have IBS symptoms, but I am convinced that it is almost always the other way around for most IBS sufferers... but there IS hope.


----------



## PenniesfromHeaven

You described down to a T what happens to me. Yesterday I had a panic attack that caused diarrhea when I went into Macys and when I went into the dmv. I mean I've gone into those places dozens of times and have never been afraid. Gaaaaaaa it sucks so bad. Nowadays I get so freaked out that I'm gonna get diarrhea when I go somewhere, that I actually get diarrhea. How crazy is that! And no one except everyone on this forum of course understands what I'm going through.


----------



## miss sick

Just had to reply, I know exactly what you mean. I'm meant to be at an appointment right now, at a place I've been to a hundred times, but the fear of getting the bus there (I dont drive), makes me feel so ill. I ended up cancelling this one, as I cancel everything now.It seems so stupid because I can have friends over and be ok (never feel great, but its not horrible), but as soon as they invite me out somewhere, its a different story. Same with work, I would feel fine all morning until it came time to leave for work, then the simple thought of going would cause a horrible bout of D.


----------



## Unkn0wn

I found this post last night and just knowing that I'm not alone is comforting.I started getting bad nerves when I first started high school -it wasn't regular at the time, and only happened occasionally so I took no notice. Exams used to be okay, I didn't used to mind taking them but recently they've become almost unbearable. About 2years ago it started getting really bad. Going out to places (normally into town was the worst or to friends houses), exams, and things were hard for me, yet this past year has been horrible. Travelling has become a huge deal for me, I find trips over half an hour almost unbearable (I too have resorted to not going), even to relatives or close friends houses is tough, and it only stops when I'm in a comfortable place (home). Before I leave the house (even for short journeys) I get incredibly nervous and worked up, I go to the toilet multiple times and even then the feeling doesn't stop. My worst fear is not being able to get to a toilet so I too hate traffic jams or slow moving traffic. I have to have the window open when traveling -maybe I'm slightly cloustraphobic but it helps calm me down slightly. Recently I have had to go to service stations and then make my dad take me home instead of continuing the journey, I have made people stop so I can get out and go home. I have had to do exams recently and they were horrible -I did one in a different room because I felt so ill, so my parents took me to the doctors.(I get nervous going there too, an talking about it makes me nervous aswell) She thought it was exam stress -I know she was wrong, but I was too shy to tell her that and all the details- she recommended this relaxing spray -it doesn't work at all, it is a rip off for what it is and has no effect what so ever. So I have resorted to either not going to places or going and being extremely uncomfortable on the way. Even if I know I'm going to enjoy the activity, I still get nervous. When I get there it's relief and I know I can do the journey, even so the next time I get in a car it happens all over again. The heart beating fast, the stomach churning, the desperation to get out and pins and needles. Sitting still is hard for me when I'm not at home, I cant find any way to stop this apart from trying to distract myself (reading or watching a film but even that doesn't work all the time) I find talking in the car hard too as it makes me feel sick and need the toilet.I'm fed up of it all and have had enough, I feel like breaking down all the time and that I've wasted good opportunities because of my problems, if anyone has any advice it would be brilliant and well appretiated, I'm still pretty young and can't see myself enjoying life with this.Sorry I went on for so long but it's good to know people also go what I'm going through (even though it's an awful thing to have) and Almost everything everyone has written has been something I have dealt with, thanks


----------



## simon101

Unkn0wn said:


> I found this post last night and just knowing that I'm not alone is comforting.I started getting bad nerves when I first started high school -it wasn't regular at the time, and only happened occasionally so I took no notice. Exams used to be okay, I didn't used to mind taking them but recently they've become almost unbearable. About 2years ago it started getting really bad. Going out to places (normally into town was the worst or to friends houses), exams, and things were hard for me, yet this past year has been horrible. Travelling has become a huge deal for me, I find trips over half an hour almost unbearable (I too have resorted to not going), even to relatives or close friends houses is tough, and it only stops when I'm in a comfortable place (home). Before I leave the house (even for short journeys) I get incredibly nervous and worked up, I go to the toilet multiple times and even then the feeling doesn't stop. My worst fear is not being able to get to a toilet so I too hate traffic jams or slow moving traffic. I have to have the window open when traveling -maybe I'm slightly cloustraphobic but it helps calm me down slightly. Recently I have had to go to service stations and then make my dad take me home instead of continuing the journey, I have made people stop so I can get out and go home. I have had to do exams recently and they were horrible -I did one in a different room because I felt so ill, so my parents took me to the doctors.(I get nervous going there too, an talking about it makes me nervous aswell) She thought it was exam stress -I know she was wrong, but I was too shy to tell her that and all the details- she recommended this relaxing spray -it doesn't work at all, it is a rip off for what it is and has no effect what so ever. So I have resorted to either not going to places or going and being extremely uncomfortable on the way. Even if I know I'm going to enjoy the activity, I still get nervous. When I get there it's relief and I know I can do the journey, even so the next time I get in a car it happens all over again. The heart beating fast, the stomach churning, the desperation to get out and pins and needles. Sitting still is hard for me when I'm not at home, I cant find any way to stop this apart from trying to distract myself (reading or watching a film but even that doesn't work all the time) I find talking in the car hard too as it makes me feel sick and need the toilet.I'm fed up of it all and have had enough, I feel like breaking down all the time and that I've wasted good opportunities because of my problems, if anyone has any advice it would be brilliant and well appretiated, I'm still pretty young and can't see myself enjoying life with this.Sorry I went on for so long but it's good to know people also go what I'm going through (even though it's an awful thing to have) and Almost everything everyone has written has been something I have dealt with, thanks


i have the exact same problem. its so horrible and i need to get to school 30 minutes early to have diarrhea because it comes up during classes, and i feel stupid leaving each class. everything you wrote happens to me, and it was bad when i was learning to drive, and i had 2 hour lessons. i cant do anything any more that involves over 40 minutes in a car, unless i am driving. it appeared for me, when i was on holiday, and i had stomach cramps in a car i wasnt driving, and i had to get the driver to pull over so i could run into a resteraunt. since then, i get nervous not being near a toilet.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

There really is hope for this - it is the mind-gut connection - and I had it too - I could not travel - just thinking about not being near a bathroom can send the symptoms on - please take a peek at the links below - you can help this, many people here have done so - there IS hope! If you have any questions, happy to help... just let me know.


----------



## mysterymoonshine

It is reassuring to read so many posts about this. I have had this problem for many years and feel so embarrassed I can't talk to others about it face-to-face. Those without this problem do not understand. Family and one or two close friends know about the problem because it has affected my whole life and prevented me from doing many things so they had to know. But they all say the same thing - go to the toilet before setting off somewhere. or it's only a short walk, or we'll be there in five minutes... Words like this cause immediate panic even though they're said in an attempt to help. My problem is psychosomatic, it's not IBS but I call it IBS because people know about this and don't understand the bowl problem I have. I can't even find a name for it yet I know others suffer from it - here is the evidence on this site! I have geared my life around this problem as such: I don't go anywhere at all where there is not a toilet and try to do any visits or travelling when I know pubs will be open as there are plenty and I can just pull into the carpark and nip inside. I decline invitations to do anything on a morning when my bowels are at their worse. I will not even go on a walk around our block or to the newsagent at the end of the street because I know I'll get the urge to go to the loo even if I've been two or three times already and sat on the toilet for ten minutes before setting off - by the time I'd reach the shop that familiar twinge will appear and panic set in. Yet I can go to the newsagent in my car with no problem. I get the urge to go when visitors that are not family come to the house or when I visit other people, when browsing in shops (without fail! What the heck is that about?! I'll only go to, or near to stores where there's a toilet), when going to the letter box or local supermarket or anywhere by foot. I choose vets, opticians and dentists that have their own toilet or are near to one; I know where all the toilets are in the city and nearby towns where I go shopping, I know where public toilets are en route to the homes of my friends and family; I won't go on holiday abroad for fear of needing the loo at any time at all while travelling or looking around the country I'm visiting; What infuriates me about this problem is how I can try to prepare myself for an outing, go to the loo a thousand times, yet still within five minutes of leaving my house I can still need to turn round at the end of the road while my colon goes into a spasm and I know I have to get to a loo quickly. Like many of you there's none of this holding on for a short while - once I have to go I have to go! The matter is out of my hands!! lol. One summer my family had a reunion at a holiday cottage in a beautiful little coastal village. None of us wanted to drive from our different parts of the UK so we caught trains which at first sounded okay as trains have loos. But the train would only take us to a small town 20 mintues away from the village. I didn't have any breakfast to make sure I was "empty" and during the train journey I visited the loo frequently despite the immodium. My mind is stronger than medication it would seem! By the time we arrived at the small town it was early evening - I'm better on an evening - and I coped with the taxi ride to the village but was acutely aware of the scenery planning ahead just in case I had to face the embarrassment of stopping at some bushes. On the way home a week later it was worse. We had to set off early morning, my worse bowel time and this time no taxis were running. It meant getting the small one carriage train from village to town. The carriage was too small to have a toilet. Imagine that, 20 minutes on a small train, with other people, no stopping, no chance to get off. I can almost feel the sweat on my top lip!!! lol. The only way I could cope with this was to stop eating on the Thursday afternoon and eat nothing all day Friday for the journey on Saturday morning - with two immodium an hour before setting off!!! Is that extreme or what?!! Even then I could feel my heart pounding as we boarded the train and didn't relax until we reached the larger station. No amount of advice about meditation or relaxation (have done both for several years) helps as this reaction is instant. If I feel the urge, no amount of positive thinking, deep breathing, immodium helps. The feeling is there, not in my stomach but at the entrance! There are only minutes to spare. I have to say I've never had an accident - I won't allow it to happen. I'd be horrified. I know other people who have had accidents (without having this problem) but it doesn't seem to bother them. They laugh it off and don't let it stop them doing things - because it was a one-off. Is there an actual diagnosis for this? I can't say it's irritable bowel, there is no pain, there is no constipation. I would diagnose it as Urgent Bowel Movement Syndrome! UBMS - which you would be if you had an accident! lol.


----------



## MAMGirl

OMG, where do I start. I guess I created an account a couple of minutes ago because I had an episode last night and it always leaves me feeling so down and preoccupied that its getting worse and worse. I have always been a nervous child. Worried about natural disasters etc. think it runs in the family. I have had other problems throughtout my youth with having stomach cramps, when having to be in front of people, etc. But it never was this bad. In 2008 i had a stillbirth. I had my first full on anxiety attack which included having to go to the bathroom, on my way back to California from MN where I lived, about 3 weeks after my experience. So I can say the event which was totally unexpected created the anxiety for "ANTICIPATION". The only thing i believe is that I always had it, the event just made me more aware of the bad feelings, and so here I am.
I can relate to everyone here. I am constantly thinking about what my day, week, month, year is going to be like with appointments, events, holidays, trips, etc. I get anxious about not having a toilet close by, one which is sound proof, and not directly close to ppl, who will see me come and go. I try to time the distance of places and look out for exits with restaurants or any accessible bathroom. And like another person stated, when Im in the freeway, I scout around for bushes,,, just in case it becomes an emergency. But that only works at night. I dont think I could be brave enough during the day.
I have noticed for me Pepto-Bismol works best. I have tried Immodium but doesnt coat the stomach like pepto does. I also buy the chewables, the travel pack for easy access. But because last night i still had an episode it makes me feel disappointed that my remedy didnt work.
I am always the last one to use the bathroom before we go anywhere. I go about 5x about 20before i leave and then when everyone is in car, i tell them i forgot something in the house so I can go again. Once Im in the car I concentrate on our timing, the distance, the obstacles, the traffic and the accessibility of a toilet. I have been able to get away with this routine for a while, but when i have long trips the anxiety begins when the trip is planned. so it can last for months at a time.
I feel exhausted. Ashamed. Embarrassed. I do not do fun stuff because im afraid. Biggest fear is having an accident. I know if this happens,it will change my life. I dont care who says it but for me having an accident would be a hard thing to overcome.
I recently went on a trip with hubby and wanted to go ziplining. i always have but throughtout my trip i was terrified of my biggest fear. I mean u have to have a harness on, and I assume it takes time to go thru the short training, etc. So i was terrified that during the activity I would wanna go and guess what? No toilets!! what would i do? how to enjoy? how can i not think about this problem?????????????????????
Im so tired, so sad. I recently tried hypnotherapy, but couldnt go under. I was just too aware of all my surroundings. I was also embarrassed. so i spent $150 and i thought about doing it again. Now i cannot imagine me taking a class, working in a close spaced office, going to dinners at ppls houses. etc... all of u understand and know. even having ppl over my house. i have to excuse myself several times and go upstairs so my company doesnt hear my embarrassment. uuuuuuuughh im so sick of it. have gone to doc and it was just pills i got. anxiety ones. I dont wanna do that. I tried and honestly didnt help much. i also recently tried TUMMY TAMERS but no relief. I tried Yoga, I tried joggin, Zudoku, music etc to keep me off the thoughts but no use. i had to vent. I cant tell even my closest friends so many details, i just hate it. thanks for this thread.


----------



## anth

this struggle seems synonymous with trying to 'unlearn' how to ride a bike or anything that is automatic. I started off with symptoms as a sensitive teenager (maybe a stomach disruption due to antibiotics or interalising tramautic events). My only pattern was that I would have d before school and that was it. Then I started getting more serious about investigating what was happening and doing tests/research etc and it became my focus. I then started making more and more connections based on the assumption that this condition was out of my control and that there was something wrong with me. So my ibs keeps getting worse and worse because I'm making more and more connections and giving it power. I expect something to happen in certain situations and the fear of embarassing myself is the issue.

I mean what if the stomach actual disruption (parasite, bad bacteria, gastro or whatever) was cured naturally by our own body but we didn't know it because we hadn't had a test proving so. These thought patterns and connections would not disappear and would keep us trapped with ibs (the body can produce symptoms based on a thought like all of the above posts suggest).

Interesting stuff to think about anyway.


----------



## Starlite27

I didn't read all the replies so someone may have already suggested this but you might benefit from a low dose anti-anxiety med? Sounds like you have a mild anxiety disorder which everyone knows massively impacts your ibs!


----------



## thissucksaton

I had this exact same problem in junior high and my freshman year of high school. It happened to me every day, then something changed and it would only happen to me before I had to compete in a sporting event. I've been mostly free of it for 10 years and for some reason it came back. I now know that thinking about it is what causes it, but it's such a terrible feeling that you can't do anything but think about it. I'm not advocating this as a treatment option, but I've noticed that after I've had a drink or two I'm safe from it. I'm going to try the books previously mentioned in this thread. I hope everyone else is able to overcome this and fully enjoy life.


----------



## bearrockglen

As soon as I read this I HAD to make an account and share how I can relate to this. It all started when I went to college..I would eat at the cafeteria for every meal ( I had a meal plan)..anyways, the food was such poor quality that it literally went right through me, and I would have to run to the bathroom. I would often be in front of my friends, and have to excuse myself..how embarrassing. Ever since then now in my head I am scared to eat because Im afraid I will have to go to the bathroom, and wont make it. Even though im not eating cafeteria food anymore, I still have episodes. I get nervous hanging out with new people, going to places where their is no bathroom, and car rides. It is affecting soooo much! I have had to cancel dates, or when someone asks me to go out to eat with them I am soo hesitant and usually dont go, and if I do, I barely eat, and then go home right afterwards. My worst fear is not making it to the bathroom, and thats what causes my stomach to hurt, I get light headed and my face completely turns white. I usually dont go hang out with people unless I feel like my stomach is empty, and it would be physically impossible to have diarrhea. I have overcome episodes before by calming myself down, and getting my mind off of it, but in some situations its almost impossible to get my mind off of it , and thats where my biggest problem is. My current problem is going out on dates and being scared to go out to eat, so I make up excuses. Right now my only cure is if I dont eat, and obviously that is not healthy at all.... soo I need help!


----------



## StopTheMadness

Hello everyone, i know its been a long time .. the last message was in 2014, but as soon as I found this, i read every single post .. and even started crying when i realize i was not alone in this .. and felt the need to write myself something too (my english is not fluent so pardon me if i write something in the wrong way)

So when i was little, around 8 i had a gastroenteritis .. and while i was in school i had an accident .. i ran to bathroom but while i was putting my pants down (in the bathroom of course) well stuff happened .. so i was little .. and everyone was fine with it .. i called for help and everyone understood and were super gentle .. for everyone it was just a small acident .. but for me .. you can say that somehow it scared me for life .. a scar that was numb for the pass years.

When i was 17 the aftermath eat me .. it eat me super hard .. i got into a pseudo-depression when i started to think about college at 18 .. before that sometimes i had a urge to go to the bathrrom .. i run till there .. i did what i have do to .. but then i was fine and the problem ended there .. but when i went to college .. something in me changed .. one day me and two of my friends decided to go to a anime convetion .. i was so excited .. the convention was of 2 days .. i planned that 2 days for weeks (IBS didnt quite sink in yet at that time) and then the day came .. i woke up and i thought before i leave the house i have to make sure i release everything that i have to (at this pont i had just a really small sign of IBS) .. but one the way there .. i had this really big need to go to the bathroom .. my excitement was so over the top that had that effect in me .. and normally when i need to go to the bathroom i really have to go .. on the bus i was on the top of my anxiety .. when we got there we went to a mall because i said i needed to go to the bathroom .. we went and that was basically my day .. i went to the bathroom a 200 times .. and the day after i was so scared of the same thing happening again that i couldt go .. i ruined everything for everyone.

From that day one .. this is basically my life .. i cant get out of the house without thinking "im going to have an accident" .. "im gonna have to go to the bathroom" .. i leave the house sometimes sooner .. or i get late to classes because as soon as i get out of the bus .. i'll go straight to a mini mall to the bathroom .. the bus is simply torture .. when i know im going to a place alone .. im quite fine .. because im alone .. if something happens nobody knows me and i can go to the bathroom whenever i want without a problem .. but when im with friends .. or i know i will have to be in one place for quite some time .. its the end of me .. i get super nervous and anxious .. my friends invite me to do stuff and i refuse because i know i will ruin everyone's day with this .. plus my friends are a big part female .. and you know how girls are .. if i say i want to go to the bathroom .. they will instantly say "we go with you" .. this words for me just make me for anxious .. bad enough going to a public bathroom to have a D .. then you'll have friends there listining to what you're doing .. im with my friends having a conversation and then i have to run to the bathroom ..

Yesterday i was in the mall with my sister (the person i trust the most) and i had an episode .. god im so sick of this episodes .. i mean im 19 years old .. and my life is a constant run to the bathroom .. but the moment i get home .. its like the problem doesnt exist .. im on college vacation .. i pratically dont get out of the house .. and just the thought that in one month college is going to start .. i just want to cry .. im always tired .. i dont sleep much already because i think about "is my life going to be this?" .. im always alert .. this i basically ruining my life .. i want to do stuff .. i want to enjoy life .. but how can I when i had this ghost always on my back?

my mother and my sister dont understand .. i dont tell this to anyone .. i just say i feel anxious .. not the reason of my anxiety .. i feel ashamed .. sad .. tired .. i have days that i just cry because of this .. im planning on going to a shrink or psychologist soon .. cause i simply cant live with this anymore .. i hate it .. i hate IBS .. you simply cant say this to people

Sorry for the long post .. i just needed to say this to someone .. and if anyone knows how to get through this .. please just let me now ..

thanks for reading .. STM **


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You have read my previous posts from years ago... This is the brain-gut connection... Many people have need helped w this protocol, now as a cheap app... It stops the thoughts of just what you mention, take a peek at SoundsLikeIBS.com which is the IBS Audio Program and you will see lots of people helped with it... Many who do not have English as their first language still are helped. Might be a simple and cost-effective option for you... I had to complete the program a few times but it does help most folks who try it. Worth a shot anyway... There IS hope! All the best to you..


----------



## dlind70

"and while i was in school i had an accident" What I would do, replace that bad memory with a good memory GO BACK TO THAT SAME RESTROOM YOU HAD the issue AND GIVE that place THE FINGER, stick out YOUR TONGUE and spit at that room. Then, take this tonic to do a liver cleanse at 1:00 am (powerfull cleanse) or 7:00-9:00 am (normal cleanse) Tonic: 8 oz brewed coffee, cacao powder tsp, maple syrup tsp. Drink it at those times and prepare to live once again. You are a winner!


----------



## StopTheMadness

First i want to thank you for having the effort to reply to my post ^^ "you are a winner" sure is nice to "ear" .. how do you know all this cleanse tonics and stuff? Do you suffer from IBS too? if yes did they work for you?

although i would love to have a positive thought its really hard when you get out of your house and you simply start to panic .. i had to get out today for a a little all day "family trip" (for a person that has IBS-D this little day is like an eternity) and its without any pride that i say that i had an episode of IBS .. amazing how this can completely tear you apart .. i almost ruined everyone's day ..

once again thanks for your post ^^


----------



## dlind70

No problem. I listen to this man who had a swami named Adano Ley who taught him these cleanses. I've taken them this past year and they do work. he speaks a lot on this site. http://oneradionetwork.com/atoms-blog-articles/roots-of-solar-science-adano-ley/ I try not to interfere with other peoples' karma. I was compelled to share some of these things recently.


----------



## zbibs

Wow im so glad i found this forum! Im 21 years old and this same thing has been happening to me for about 5 years now. I never really told anyone until recently because i thought that each time I was actually getting sick but the timing was always around the time when im going out or going to a big event. Like you stated previously I will feel sick before events that I have participated in many times and I am literally not afraid of anything honestly besides getting sick in public. I usually will have D and then feel extremely fatigued after to the point where I wont eat and will get nauseous (basically ruins the whole event unless I take Zofran [anti nausea medicine] which will usually be my pick me up for about 4-5 hours). It literally has been ruining my life. I always feel bad because times when I should be having fun, I am stressed about not vomiting or feeling sick at the event which in turn makes me feel sick. I feel bad more or less for the people I am with because I have to fake a smile like I am okay and I dont want to ruin their time. I've been searching forever to find a way to fix the issue. Im going to look into those books as well as hynotherapy and see if anything works!


----------



## APR

I hope that those of us who had symptoms of IBS in childhood are now aware that they are not alone in having an accident in school.

When I was a child and then an adolescent, there wasn't there public recognition of IBS to the extent there is now. It wasn't even called "IBS" at that time; doctors had some vague notion of what they called spastic colon, but they generally wrote it off is a symptom of a psychological issue. My parents were educated, but this was just not something that was on the radar--they just figured I had a sensitive stomach. Fortunately, at the time my IBS related issues were not as bad or regular as they are nowadays.

In elementary school, some of the teachers were neurotic with rules--the worst one was sending half the class to the school counselor [which in my mind says more about the psychological problems of the teacher than the students]. Anyway, there were some teachers in the earlier grades who had strict rules about using the restrooms during the class. Not only did you have to ask the teacher for permission, only one child was permitted to go to the bathroom at a time. Were they really so worried that 7-9 year olds were going to use a bathroom break for delinquency and mischief making? I feel I don't even need to tell the story because people on this forum have a pretty good idea of the gist of it: I could not get permission to use the bathroom and get to the bathroom in time. I was mortified and too embarrassed to tell a teacher, so I went through the rest of the day with soiled clothes [despite my best efforts to clean up in the bathroom]. I told my mom what happened, and my well meaning dad dropped off a paper lunch bag with underwear at the school in case I needed it. I remember at least one other incident--at someone's house when I was there with my dad for his chorus rehearsal, but the incident at school was the worst.

I suppose I was fortunate in that my bouts of D usually happened at dinner [at home] when eating certain meals. I knew that if we had meatloaf or certain foods that I would have to run to the bathroom within a few minutes of starting to eat. That was annoyance, but there was really no anxiety about it--it came on pretty fast, but certainly not fast enough that getting to the bathroom would be an issue.

Urgency isn't usually the big problem nowadays, but IBS flareups can nonetheless make me late, screw up plans, and certainly prevent me from getting enough sleep. For the most part, stress and anxiety aren't the driving factors, but I did discover that if I got worked up about some big event that it could trigger a flareup. The example of this that sticks out in my mind is when our animal rescue organization used to participate in a big adoption event once a year called Petapalooza. The head of the rescue thought this would be a good opportunity for me to get dogs I had been fostering for ages adopted--dogs who I wouldn't bring to store adoptions because they would bark too much or react to other dogs or whatever. The idea was that a volunteer would come and pick up one or two of my foster dogs and then I would bring the rest with me. In the morning and even the day before I was experiencing gut pain. In the morning, I was also experiencing nausea, but I thought this was really important and only a once a year event, so I would get through it. I managed to wrangle the dog the volunteer was taking and get him in her vehicle. But all that exertion made me vomit and at that point I really felt I couldn't deal with getting 2-3 more dogs into my car and dealing with them at the show. I felt sick to the point I had to lie down. I eventually settled to where I could take the dogs to the adoption show, but I missed over half of the show.

After that, I realized that I just couldn't deal with a lot of stress. I can't say that IBS flareups haven't made me late to adoption shows, but I can't remember the last time that I couldn't make it because of IBS. It helps that the head of the rescue has lupus and has dealt with IBS, so she is empathetic to these issues. Maybe our rescue is an anomaly, but a significant portion of the people active in small animal rescue organizations seem to be 30-60 year old women with medical issues.

IBS does make working a challenge. I deliver newspapers, so there is more flexibility with time than the typical job. But newspapers isn't exactly a stable industry nowadays, and it's increasingly not enough money. I would have difficulty managing a regular job. As it is, IBS flareups occasionally make me late or disturb my sleep to the point that I'm so tired that I can't concentrate (I park my car in the driveway when I'm done and often proceed to fall asleep in my car for 20-90 minutes).


----------



## Tomcat77

Hello,

I am 24y old.
I was fine in my job for a few years, I had a diarrhea lets say once a month (when we had some special event or meeting in our company)
During this year, my position was changed and I have more responsibility in my job. (I am a software developer)

Now I have diarrhea every morning before the work. (Going to toilet like 3 times, then I have a feeling that I am empty and its usually fine)
During the weekend when I am at home and doing my "routine" stuff everything is fine (sometimes I have diarrhea on sunday, I suspect because of work again).

I´ve tried to diet, bought some probiotics and it was fine for a few days. Now even with probiotics I have diarrhea. Its not that watery stuff but something between normal / water.

I am scared to go to the doctor because I have no idea whats happening and I am scared of special procedures @the doctor. (Especially procedure with the tube , dont know the official name in english for it)

Also I feel a little discomfort in my stomach, not a pain but its like having a tight jeans. (Sometimes this feeling is present, sometimes its not, usually again at home its better)

When I am not performing my triple toilet morning routine, I feel like having or sometimes having diarrhea at work, usually after lunch. (Imodium helps but I dont wanna get used to it and in a future it may be ineffective?)

In general one pill of Imodium at morning = safe day without any diarrhea and so on.

What do you guys think of it?

Many thanks

Small add : I can work at home for a few days per month, and this is usually fine (problem is when we have some video meeting, I need to go to toilet before it)

Sometimes trip to shop may cause diarrhea or even going to doctor. I had no problem with this before ...


----------



## bushja1

Tomcat77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 24y old.
> I was fine in my job for a few years, I had a diarrhea lets say once a month (when we had some special event or meeting in our company)
> During this year, my position was changed and I have more responsibility in my job. (I am a software developer)
> 
> Now I have diarrhea every morning before the work. (Going to toilet like 3 times, then I have a feeling that I am empty and its usually fine)
> During the weekend when I am at home and doing my "routine" stuff everything is fine (sometimes I have diarrhea on sunday, I suspect because of work again).
> 
> I´ve tried to diet, bought some probiotics and it was fine for a few days. Now even with probiotics I have diarrhea. Its not that watery stuff but something between normal / water.
> 
> I am scared to go to the doctor because I have no idea whats happening and I am scared of special procedures @the doctor. (Especially procedure with the tube , dont know the official name in english for it)
> 
> Also I feel a little discomfort in my stomach, not a pain but its like having a tight jeans. (Sometimes this feeling is present, sometimes its not, usually again at home its better)
> 
> When I am not performing my triple toilet morning routine, I feel like having or sometimes having diarrhea at work, usually after lunch. (Imodium helps but I dont wanna get used to it and in a future it may be ineffective?)
> 
> In general one pill of Imodium at morning = safe day without any diarrhea and so on.
> 
> What do you guys think of it?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Small add : I can work at home for a few days per month, and this is usually fine (problem is when we have some video meeting, I need to go to toilet before it)
> 
> Sometimes trip to shop may cause diarrhea or even going to doctor. I had no problem with this before ...


Sounds like classic anxiety induced IBS. I would not put off getting tests like a colonoscopy. In case something very serious was going on.


----------

